# Say hi to the new girl!



## jillybean (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Just joined last night but wanted to make my first post in the introductions. 

I've just been slowly getting into MAC after fighting tooth and nail to NOT do it. lol I made the mistake of asking the makeup artist at work to recommend a dramatic mascara and she just started redoing my face while I sat there. 

Of course, I looked great so had her write down what she put on my face and off I went to the nearest counter and bought it all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I said I wasn't going to but I've never looked better. lol

Anyway, I still love my Urban Decay, Hard Candy and The Body Shop stuff but I am just looking into learning more things about this brand. I just bought my first gloss last night! Am also looking into buying stuff as well and this site was referred to me.

So, yeah, that's me!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 11, 2006)

Hello!  Welcome to specktra!  Your kitties are ADORABLE!


----------



## jillybean (Dec 11, 2006)

Aww, thanks, I just love them to pieces. They are the best kitties!


----------



## juli (Dec 12, 2006)

to Specktra! Cute kitties!


----------



## MorningGlory (Dec 12, 2006)

I love your kitties too!


----------



## jayme (Dec 12, 2006)

hi JILLYBEAN ,

I am new too.:sangel: 

see you & read you ,


----------



## Dawn (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 13, 2006)

to Specktra


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 13, 2006)

welcome to specktra


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra and welcome to the addiction!


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi there!  What sort of work do you do that you have a makeup artist on staff?  I know there are lots of folks who wish they could work somewhere like that!  Welcome to Specktra


----------



## jayme (Dec 24, 2006)

Happy Christmas . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jayme


----------

